# Biergärten u. Ä. zum "vorbeifahren" in MYK ?



## chris_f (14. April 2007)

Bei schönem Wetter legt man ja gern mal eine gemütliche Rast ein, und nach Laune wird die Rast auch mal zum Ziel der Tour  

Welche Biergärten bzw. gute Gastronomie mit großzügiger Außenbestuhlung, kann man im Bereich MYK empfehlen? Polcher Bahnhof war ja schonmal ganz nett, was gibts noch? Taugt das Vulkanbrauhaus in Mendig (war da noch nie im Sommer)?


----------



## Single-Trail (14. April 2007)

chris_f schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter legt man ja gern mal eine gemütliche Rast ein, und nach Laune wird die Rast auch mal zum Ziel der Tour
> 
> Welche Biergärten bzw. gute Gastronomie mit großzügiger Außenbestuhlung, kann man im Bereich MYK empfehlen? Polcher Bahnhof war ja schonmal ganz nett, was gibts noch? Taugt das Vulkanbrauhaus in Mendig (war da noch nie im Sommer)?



würde mich auch interessieren was es hier so schönes gibt in der Region  geht doch nix über ein kühles Bier bei sonnigem Wetter nach einer ausgiebigen Radtour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (14. April 2007)

In Mayen kann man sehr gut im Dajöh oder Kaffeetasse draussen sitzen.

den Biergarten gibt es ja leider nicht mehr :-(


----------



## null.ahnung (14. April 2007)

Hallo!
Hammesmühle im Nettetal!
Seehütte am Riedener Waldsee!
Bergwerk in St.Jost!!!(super schöne Umgebung)
Wacholderhütte in Langscheid!
Hotel/Gasthof an der Hohen Acht!
Viel Spass beim abfahren!!
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## hermi (16. April 2007)

Gasthof Port in Naunheim (direkt am Radweg)
Bahnhof Mertloch (direkt am Radweg)
Osterhöfe, Müdener Berg (von da aus geht ein netter Weg zur Burg Eltz)
Lehrer Lämpel, Mertloch (schöner Biergarten)

sonst fällt mir nix ein im Maifeld...


----------



## moselmtb (25. April 2007)

muß es denn immer bier sein? in entlang der mosel gibt es auch schöne straußenwirtschaften wo man zu einem glas moselwein was leckeres essen kann. winningen gutsschenke schaaf, dieblich weigut kries, oberfell schweisstal.....
prost und viel spass


----------

